# Organicare by Botanicare



## snuggles (May 29, 2008)

Hey guys any Botanicare fans out there? Well good news, Botanicare will finally be releasing a line of nutes that is OMRI certified. Should be out within the next couple of months....should end the never ending argument about Botanicare and organics, some people swear that Botanicare's ProbBlend Pro ins't organic, and it is 100%. I guess they finally decided to go the OMRI lidting route. I saw a catalog and some samples today, looks nice IMO.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Sweet...


----------



## snuggles (May 29, 2008)

And Yes Timmy they do make Sweet LOL, just joking with you but look

hxxp://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=1&pro_id_pk=29


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

LOL, snuggles....


----------



## snuggles (May 29, 2008)

Only product I could find so far...I will keep digging

bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NOOCSX&eq=&MatrixType=1


----------



## snuggles (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is most of the new line, I feel like a kid at Xmas

*bghydro.com/BGH/Items.asp?Bc=ORGANICARE&iTpStatus=1&Tp=*


----------



## snuggles (Jun 17, 2008)

Yay it's out, finally got mine...now what to use it on LOL. I'm excited about this stuff most of it is OMRI listed and it's pretty cheap...can be used in any medium.


----------

